# CountIFs <> not working (small example)



## ItalianPlatinum (Dec 16, 2022)

I have a very large data set, thousands of rows. I parsed it down easily for handling/testing. But even with a small example I cannot get the result I desire. I am trying to pull a condition where if a date in general format i.e. 20221216 is NOT equal to today to pull. in this example the 5 should present. the range is named YYYYMMDD. What am I doing wrong?

Book1.xlsmABCDEFGHIJ1Date2022121623AccountUnitamountConditionDateAccountUnitamount4123A220221216123A2520221219123A567Sheet1Cell FormulasRangeFormulaE4E4=SUMIFS(J$4:J$1048576,A$4:A$1048576,H4,B$4:B$1048576,I4,G$4:G$1048576,"<>YYYYMMDD")


----------



## Fluff (Dec 16, 2022)

How about
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
=SUMIFS(J$4:J$1048576,H$4:H$1048576,A4,I$4:I$1048576,B4,G$4:G$1048576,"<>"&E1)
```


----------



## ItalianPlatinum (Dec 16, 2022)

Thank you! so the trick was the & and quoting the <> ?


----------



## Fluff (Dec 16, 2022)

That and changing the columns/criteria.


----------

